# renting a studio in Khalifa city A Abu Dhabi



## maritsaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for a studio or one bedroom place to rent in Khalifa City A in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone know of someone I could contact?

Thank you for your help!


----------

